# Bomb-Proof Binding Recommendations



## Wudscrasher (Jan 27, 2019)

Hi, new member here, hope someone can help. I haven't bought any new equipment in quite some time, since what I currently ride is perfect for every type of terrain I ride. 30-year veteran, BTW.

I recently re-acquired my 1994 K2 Darkstar AC166. If any of you know of this board, you're as old as I am, or know your board history. It is a long, stiff BEAST of a Big-Mountain board (and actually a 170cm) that needs extremely strong bindings to handle the pressures needed to ride it the way it was designed. I've spent some time looking at various websites, but can't seem to find what I'm looking for. What I need, is a 2x2 pattern binding (standard 4-bolt) with a metal base & pressure disk, and a beefy highback. NOT a freestyle binding, but a backcountry/freeride style that can handle some punishment. Price is not an issue. No matter what is recommended, I will not consider any plastic-base bindings at all. When they break at high speed, it's extremely painful.

Thanks for the advise, I appreciate it!

-- C.J.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Wudscrasher said:


> Hi, new member here, hope someone can help. I haven't bought any new equipment in quite some time, since what I currently ride is perfect for every type of terrain I ride. 30-year veteran, BTW.
> 
> I recently re-acquired my 1994 K2 Darkstar AC166. If any of you know of this board, you're as old as I am, or know your board history. It is a long, stiff BEAST of a Big-Mountain board (and actually a 170cm) that needs extremely strong bindings to handle the pressures needed to ride it the way it was designed. I've spent some time looking at various websites, but can't seem to find what I'm looking for. What I need, is a 2x2 pattern binding (standard 4-bolt) with a metal base & pressure disk, and a beefy highback. NOT a freestyle binding, but a backcountry/freeride style that can handle some punishment. Price is not an issue. No matter what is recommended, I will not consider any plastic-base bindings at all. When they break at high speed, it's extremely painful.
> 
> ...


If you're breaking bindings while riding or crashing, well you're binding breaking will be the least of your issue. But that being said, you want the Rome Targa, pretty much end of story. In my personal opinion I would even opt for the 2016 or 2015 model, a bit of a beefier hiback, but you won't overpower them, if you think you are, well you're wrong.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

lab49232 said:


> If you're breaking bindings while riding or crashing, well you're binding breaking will be the least of your issue. But that being said, you want the Rome Targa, pretty much end of story. In my personal opinion I would even opt for the 2016 or 2015 model, a bit of a beefier hiback, but you won't overpower them, if you think you are, well you're wrong.


Read the title and came in to suggest the Targa as well. 

Ditto on the binding breaking as well. If you're pushing a pair of 20 year old plastic bindings to their limit, yeah some shit might go down. A modern plastic/nylon based binding isn't going to break very easily at all.


----------



## Wudscrasher (Jan 27, 2019)

Thanks, my breakage over the years has been both total destruction of bases AND highbacks, including full strip of board nuts laminated that just...popped out. I'll look into the Targas. Thanks, man


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Never mind.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Wudscrasher said:


> Thanks, my breakage over the years has been both total destruction of bases AND highbacks, including full strip of board nuts laminated that just...popped out. I'll look into the Targas. Thanks, man


Wow, that is some crazy stuff. What have you been doing?


----------



## Wudscrasher (Jan 27, 2019)

Yeah, man. I sold this board to my cousin 15 years ago, and got it back. It had the (really, like 1998) old-skool K2 binders, and the straps broke, so I'm looking for the beefy replacement. Looks like y'all are recommending the Targa. I'll look into it, see if I can find them in Ft. Collins. BTW, if ya want to know what the Darkstar is, I'll try to post a picture


----------



## Wudscrasher (Jan 27, 2019)

speedjason said:


> Wow, that is some crazy stuff. What have you been doing?


I'm just a charger at this point. In my 30 years of snowboarding, I've done just about everything, with all the guys from Craig Kelly to Shawn Farmer. US Open to the Bud Light Boardercross Series at Winter Park. My 1st year snowboarding was 1989. I partied with most of the early 90's snowboarders and competed later in BX (I never was a good half-pipe guy) but was a groupie back in the day when the US Open was at Stratton, VT. I just gots crazy stories from way back once I moved to Colorado, and now I just want a kick-ass set of solid bindings so I can rail a line at 50 mph and not worry about a blow-out plastic POS binding sending me to the hospital. Again. on a 170. :surprise:


----------



## Wudscrasher (Jan 27, 2019)

Noted, Thanks, SpeedJason.


----------



## Wudscrasher (Jan 27, 2019)

Hmmm. Targa is $330 ? I said price is not an issue, but...anyone else have a metal base binding around $200? Then again, If I can get another 15 years from a binding, price is worth it?


----------



## zc1 (Feb 20, 2017)

Phedder said:


> Read the title and came in to suggest the Targa as well.


Same here, lol.



Wudscrasher said:


> Hmmm. Targa is $330 ? I said price is not an issue, but...anyone else have a metal base binding around $200?


https://www.evo.com/outlet/snowboar...ga-snowboard-bindings-2017-black-white-se.jpg


Nitro Phantom and Machine bindings might also be of interest, although I have no experience with them. Targas are solid.


----------



## Wudscrasher (Jan 27, 2019)

Well, since there's been a few Targa recommendations, I will definitely check out the stores here in NoCO and see if I can get hands on a pair. Appreciate the posts, y'all!


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

The guys in my pack ride your numbers (years, size, speed) and use stuff like NOW O-Drive or Burton Diode - w/o ever blowing anything.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Find an older model for sale or wait a month and this years will go on sale. You should be ble to find a previous year for sub $200 only difference between the last two years is color way


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Wudscrasher said:


> Hmmm. Targa is $330 ? I said price is not an issue, but...anyone else have a metal base binding around $200? Then again, If I can get another 15 years from a binding, price is worth it?


I have never seen metal base bindings. Most of them are composite.
Union has magnesium heel cups.


----------



## Chielsen (Oct 27, 2016)

speedjason said:


> I have never seen metal base bindings. Most of them are composite.
> Union has magnesium heel cups.


The only ones I can think of would be Karakoram's mounted on a solid with their quiver connnectors. (outside of splitboard bindings on actual splitboards ofc)


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

You have some misconceptions on plastic that likely stem from older stuff that was simple polycarbonate construction. Higher end stuff nowadays is better and more accurately built, and nylon with either fiberglass or carbon additives. Those are as strong or stronger than aluminium in many ways. 

Karakorams wont be stiff enough, they're split bindings.

Ride and Flow are the oy brands making aluminum bindings worth anything. Ride uses mini discs that can fit on 4x4 if you split the washers, but you'll have no micro adjustment on your width. If you're that worried about blowing shit up, steer clear of carbon fiber (not carbon/nylon composites, those are fine). From Ride the Capo, and Flow the NX2 Carbon.

Non full alu options: Rome Targa, Flux XV or Teams, Now Drive, K2 Formula C.


----------



## Wudscrasher (Jan 27, 2019)

This is what I was wondering about. Since it’s been 15 years since I last bought bindings, I’m sure they’ve made great strides with the latest technologies. That older stuff turned brittle when it got really cold ? Thanks for the recommendations, everyone! Looks like I have some homework to do!


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Wudscrasher said:


> This is what I was wondering about. Since it’s been 15 years since I last bought bindings, I’m sure they’ve made great strides with the latest technologies. That older stuff turned brittle when it got really cold ? Thanks for the recommendations, everyone! Looks like I have some homework to do!


Union has lifetime warranty. I am interested to see if you are breaking their stuff.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

How about rebuilding some old Ride SPI bindings....found a pair for $10 and some new burton straps, ladders and ratchets...solid soft boot set up for high speed railing.

Or switch to fruit boots...last Saturday spent the day dialing atomic backland boots, phantom bindings on a 163 split...holy shit...blasting groomers...in control and confidently...like maybe 10 mph faster than usual soft boot/spi setup. It was a little scary but fun, able to keep up with skier buds that cruise at least 60+mph on their 215 race skies.


----------



## Wudscrasher (Jan 27, 2019)

speedjason said:


> Union has lifetime warranty. I am interested to see if you are breaking their stuff.


If they want to send me a set, I’ll be more than happy to try! ?


----------



## Wudscrasher (Jan 27, 2019)

wrathfuldeity said:


> How about rebuilding some old Ride SPI bindings....found a pair for $10 and some new burton straps, ladders and ratchets...solid soft boot set up for high speed railing.
> 
> Or switch to fruit boots...last Saturday spent the day dialing atomic backland boots, phantom bindings on a 163 split...holy shit...blasting groomers...in control and confidently...like maybe 10 mph faster than usual soft boot/spi setup. It was a little scary but fun, able to keep up with skier buds that cruise at least 60+mph on their 215 race skies.


Fruit boots? Ok, added to the list. I’m so out of touch these days! 60mph? Your friends I like. True story: I mounted a Garmin E-Trex to my board @ Steamboat once, just to log my speed. Well the mount sucked and when I got to the bottom, it was gone. I went back down the same trail & found it! Top speed? 78mph. That GPS had a helluva ride flying off into space, apparently...


----------

